# Very slow start up and working, like it's in slow motion. WHY?



## elisha_243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a 6 month old Lenovo z560 with these specs. 
i5 processor
4GB RAM
64bit OS
windows 7
Nvidia graphics

At one point of time it behaved very strange, taking around 5 minutes to start up. Once it said 'starting windows' the dots very haltingly rearranged themselves and it finally booted. When I used my programs, the windows open almost as if in slow motion. On iTunes my music plays normally and then suddenly has all these gaps in the playback and fast forwards itself in intervals. 
I deleted some processes and then it worked properly again.
The problem has started again and deleting processes doesn't seem to work.
Does anyone have any idea what this could be?
Also two USB ports seem stuck and won't secure my USBs. 
Help? :normal:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Try booting to Windows Safe Mode to see if the machine operates normally.

To access Safe Mode, restart the PC and press F8 before windows begins loading.


----------



## elisha_243 (Jun 11, 2011)

It doesn't boot there either. There's a really loud noise that comes, instead.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If the laptop is still under warranty you may want to consider contacting support for service.


----------



## elisha_243 (Jun 11, 2011)

I already did that. They want to format it and take it for 7 working days. Not possible.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what type of noise


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

What do you have checked in startup as running in the background?
"Run,msconfig,ok,startup"
What processes are you shutting off from where?


----------



## elisha_243 (Jun 11, 2011)

An extremely loud, high pitched noise that just keeps going on with tiny pauses ever 10 seconds or so.

Conexant Audio Filter
Synaptics Pointing device Driver
lenovo onekey theater application
lenovo battery management software
lenovo energy management software
microsoft windows OS
WLM
iAstorIcon
VM331 StiMnt (from Vimicro)
MUI Startmenu app.
Cyberlink youcam
MUI Startmenu app. (i have two of these)
Adobe Acrobat
Adobe Reader and Acrobat Manager
Java Platform SE auto update 2.0
babylon toolbar
RIMBB launch agent
Quicktime
iTunes

I turned off processes from my task manager? Googled them, found which ones are necessary and tried deleting almost all of them. Nogo.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your temperatures


----------



## elisha_243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry? Can you please elaborate. Is it my fan? I've noticed the side to the left of my trackpad getting hot.


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

A CPU cooling fan is a dedicated fan which cools down the heatsink and eventually the CPU (Processor). Usually the CPU cooling fan comes as a part of the heatsink assembly – a metal part drawing heat from the CPU chip. In addition to the CPU cooling fan, some laptops have a dedicated GPU (graphics processing unit) fan which cools down the GPU chip.
The CPU and GPU cooling fans connect directly to the motherboard via a cable running from the fan. When CPU and GPU chips get hotter, the cooling fan spins faster.
*COOLING FAN LOCATION IN A LAPTOP.*

On some laptops the cooling fan can be easily accessed through a door on the bottom, as on the following Gateway laptop.








If you cannot find it on the bottom, then it’s buried inside the case, as on the following Dell laptop.








*COOLING FAN RELATED PROBLEMS.*
If your laptop feels very hot and shuts down without any warning, it’s possible that you have a faulty fan. Listen for the fan. Is it working? Sometimes you can see the fan through the fan grill on the bottom of the laptop. Can you see the fan spinning?
If the fan never starts, probably it is bad and has to be replaced.
When the fan bearing goes bad, the fan starts making grinding noise. In this case you’ll have to replace the fan.
If your CPU fan works hard all the time, most likely it happens because the heatsink is dirty and is clogged with dust and lint. You can clean the heatsink using compressed air


----------



## elisha_243 (Jun 11, 2011)

And this sounds like a fan problem? If yes, thanks


----------

